# Train Crosses Busy Highway That Has No Flashing Lights, No Warning Bells No signs or Crossing Gates



## FastTrax (Jul 21, 2021)

Where's "Operation Lifesaver" when you need them?






LOOK, LISTEN and LIVE.


----------



## Jules (Jul 21, 2021)

Holy cow.  That would be startling.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2021)

That's crazy!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2021)

Just asking for trouble. Wonder how many rear end collisions happen here.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2021)

Azerbaijan.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2021)

How does it look at night?!


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 22, 2021)

Okay, I need to know, where is this? Was it due to a 
de-railment? I don't see any tracks there?? what gives???


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 22, 2021)

I'd have brown streaks in my pants.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Okay, I need to know, where is this? Was it due to a
> de-railment? I don't see any tracks there?? what gives???


Azerbaijan.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Azerbaijan.





Judycat said:


> Azerbaijan.



Judycat U R the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacu


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2021)

I think I see rails kind of embedded into the street. Even if there were rails, can't they afford a railroad crossing signal?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> How does it look at night?!


Night train express.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2021)

The people are probably in the habit of looking for an approaching train there.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 22, 2021)

Trax, you know about this stuff, how come the train is traveling so fast.  He was running-what, 10 miles an hour?
How long does it take a train going at that speed to stop?        
Fella, with a few snorts would get his ass run over


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trax, you know about this stuff, how come the train is traveling so fast.  He was running-what, 10 miles an hour?
> How long does it take a train going at that speed to stop?
> Fella, with a few snorts would get his ass run over



Fast? Between snorts of Vodka Ole Boris is probably crawling at about 10+or- MPH a couple of yards if he engages the independent brake but the point here is Baku was the capitol of Azerbaijan during the Soviet occupation and with the  Soviet mindset it appears that no matter how fast or slow Boris is going he is not going to speed up, slow down or even care enough to stop so to Hell with whoever he crushes. The only way I know to estimate a trains speed especially on the AMTRASH AEM7's which had two speedometers, one analog and one digital and if they displayed two different speeds you had to get out your trusty analog stopwatch and estimate the MPH by timing the milepost, as if you didn't have other crap to deal with especially that worthless alerter that you had to push the big red clown button on the left console riser or take your hand off the metal controller every so often for 1 nanosecond GOD forbid they should think you died.

BTW: Like crew dispatchers and foremen of road engines, Inward facing cameras are Communist, Antisemetic, racist, fascist, sexist, psychologically destabilizing, corrupt, abnormal, unholy, intimidating, foments discourse and mistrust, an inexcusable waste of manpower, time and resources, a gross violation of privacy guaranteed to every railroad engineer and just plain not right. Support BLE-T. or fly Jet Blue, your choice.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2021)

oldman said:


> I think I see rails kind of embedded into the street. Even if there were rails, can't they afford a railroad crossing signal?



Good point  oldman. Probably felt it was not worth installing. I don't even see any pavement markings unless they pulled all that equipment up before this video was made.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't need stinking pavement marking. Azerbaijani have eye better than "eagle".  Haw haw haw.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 23, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Don't need stinking pavement marking. Azerbaijani have eye better than "eagle".  Haw haw haw.



Da Judycat.


----------

